# Clicking noise behind dashboard 2011 ECO



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Your hvac is jammed, disconnect battery and it will correct itself. Make appt to have software updated 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

Jon314 said:


> I have a 2011 ECO. Last night when I shut the car off I heard a clicking noise behind the dashboard. Sounded like something was tripping (motor switch??) approx at a one second interval.
> 
> I restarted the car, no impact. I also tried turning and off all of the heating and other console controls. No luck. Waited about 90 min, still was happening. I have it scheduled to go in to be checked in a few days.
> 
> Anyone have this type of problem?


Yes! this just happened to me. I have a 2011 2lt with 6,000 miles on it. The hvac was jammed and the airconditioning would not work, so I disconnected the battery ground cable as advised by "cruzeman" and it corrected itself. Is this just a software issue and can I expect this problem to repeat itself if I do not upgrade the software? Much kudos for the help.


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine does this from time to time but it prevents heat from coming out of the front vents. defrost and feet vents work fine. I'll disconnect as well.


----------

